# Ujt en multisim 11 o proteus



## omarus (Nov 9, 2012)

Buenas estoy realizando un ejercicio de ocilador de relajacion UJT bueno es que ya tengo la parte teorica de diseño pero me piden simularlo para ver su grafica pero como me di una vuelta antes en el for vi que se utiliza Put en multisim 2n6027 o 2n6028 pero no puedo hacer que funcione ya nunca simule uno de estos
Vi la hoja de especificacion pero no le entendi como hacerlo si alguien me puede ayudar o decir como puedo pasarlo de a put

PD: los dibujos estan proteus para ver el diagrama con UJT y Ve es de 18V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2012)

Ponele osciloscopio a C1 (diente de sierra) y a R3 (pulsos coincidentes con la bajada)


----------



## omarus (Nov 10, 2012)

de hecho eso fue lo primero que hice y no me da lo esperado me da solo voltaje en directa no se si lo maneje bien pero por eso lo queria hacer con PUT para ver si asi se maneja mejor


----------

